# Going to kick myself later for this...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

But... THANK YOU!!!!

OMIGosh! I have been doing the crate games with Tuck and I have also been completely ignoring him whenever I leave the house and turning my back to him. He didn't make a peep this morning, or at lunch when I left! :w00t: :chili:

I bet he has his fits tomorrow, now that I've said this...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili::chili: Great news!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay Tucker and mommy!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hip Hip Hooray!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fabulous!!! Way to go Tucker!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Shelly good job with Tucker!!!! You want to come over and teach Jasmine some manners too!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WOW That is Great!!-The Picture you have on of them is adorable-They Look Like Twins. Keep Up The Good Work--Then come teach me--Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you knock on wood? I know it sounds crazy but we put thoughts into the universe. The universe does not understand negatives, if you knock on wood that holds the thought. I mean, you already know from experience that as soon as you say something bad didn't happen...it happens. Never fail to knock on wood. I know, because my mamma told me, and she was a very wise woman....knock on wood.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It's ironic that I was complaining in my original post about how difficult it is to find decent training advice on forums.. (I want you guys to know I didn't mean anything against this particular forum-I had originally posted on a forum specifically for dog training with very frustrating results) ... and low and behold I get terrific advice here!

It's ok, I'm use to the taste of my own foot.....

Thanks again for everyone who gave advice 

Edit: 

And don't worry, I made sure to knock on wood!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is great It will make leaving much easier for you both!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That's AWESOME!!! YAY! Go Shelly and Go Tuck!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Now Tucker, you keep being a good boy and Mommy will give you a special treat I'm sure!

I'm so happy the Crate games and other tips are working for you both


----------

